# White clouds?



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I just saw the prettiest white cloud minnows today at petco! They were called 24k gold white clouds and it got me to thinking that maybe they could go in a community tank with a betta? They do like slightly cooler waters so I wasn't sure if they would be ok with the warmer temps. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never heard them called 24k gold white but I've eye balled them so no I don't have any. I read up about them on liveaquaria.com & decided they wouldn't be the best choice for my tanks. I wouldn't want to mix fish that didn't have the same water requirements.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

You have an excellent point and having done some outside digging decided they would not be the community breed for me. At least not with my Bettas. Perhaps on their own but not in the same tank. Sigh I feel like all the fish I really really like just wouldn't mesh well... I like Cherry Barbs but they can nip fins, I like Guppies but they are too colorful to be with Bettas... sigh I give up :/


----------

